# Just picked up my Remington 700 :D



## InfantryScout64 (Dec 27, 2008)

Ladies and Gentlemen, I have just acquired my first Remington 700 .308!!!  And I would love to hear all of your opinions for modifying it. I've been looking at HS precision stocks, Harris bi pods, and Leupold mil dot optics, but I want to know what all of you guys think are the best options for this weapon. I want to use it for long range target shooting (1000, plus) and as a practice "M24" to use in preparation for sniper school. 

Let the knowledge flow... :cool:


----------



## DA SWO (Dec 27, 2008)

I am envious.  I think one of the members here has a thread with mods he made to his rifle, you might want to search for it.


----------



## 7point62 (Jan 4, 2009)

The Rem 700 is a great rifle untouched as many enemies of the free world could attest to were they still alive.


----------



## The91Bravo (Jan 4, 2009)

SOWT said:


> I am envious.  I think one of the members here has a thread with mods he made to his rifle, you might want to search for it.



Yep,
Here she is (again)
http://www.shadowspear.com/vb/showthread.php?t=11946


----------



## The91Bravo (Jan 4, 2009)

IS64,

You gotta post a pic of the 'before' status of your boom stick.... we need pics LOL


----------



## 0699 (Jan 4, 2009)

The91Bravo said:


> Yep,
> Here she is (again)
> http://www.shadowspear.com/vb/showthread.php?t=11946



Now you're just showing off...


----------



## InfantryScout64 (Jan 4, 2009)

I can post "before, during, and after" pics if you guys really, REALLY want them. :) 

I chose the following parts for this beautiful weapon:

Remington 700P chambered to .308 with free floating barrel.

Leupold Mark 4 6.5X20 LR/T illuminated mil dot scope.

Badger Ordnance scope rings and rail with a 20 MOA cant.

HS Precision adjustable length of pull and cheek pad tactical stock.

Badger Ordnance oversized bolt knob.

Harris HBR-S bipod.

:Edit: HS Precision 10 round magazine receiver   

And a Pelican 1750 case to store it. 

All the parts should be in by the end of this week... I'm chomping at the bit to put this weapon together!


----------



## InfantryScout64 (Jan 7, 2009)

Update on the progress: The stock came in today along with the oversized bolt knob. The stock went on without a problem but when I took the knob to the local gunsmith to have him put it on he said it would take "two to three months, due to the huge workload" :doh::doh::doh::eek: So that will have to wait until I have had plenty of play time alone with my rifle. ;) 
    The scope, rings, and rail should be in by tomorrow. I have pictures but I can't find my cord to connect the camera to the computer so you'll just have to wait.


----------



## The91Bravo (Jan 7, 2009)

Find the damned cord... LOL


----------



## InfantryScout64 (Jan 7, 2009)

I found the cord! :) 

Here is the "before" picture of the stock
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And the "after" picture of the HS Precision stock 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The bolt knob I want:


----------



## The91Bravo (Jan 7, 2009)

InfantryScout64 said:


> I found the cord! :)



That's what I'm talking about!!!

How do you like the feel of that stock??  

As for the bolt handle..... 100MPH tape, and you're good to go.. :uhh:

Looks good, we're gonna definitely need a range report when she's done


----------



## InfantryScout64 (Jan 8, 2009)

I haven't been able to shoot it yet due to the fact that I still don't have a scope.  Dry firing the stock feels amazing. It looks huge when you're not holding it, but when you settle down and "aim" using the bi pod while prone, it feels perfect.

As for the 100MPH tape... I know it is holding the world together but I'm trying not to let it get near my boom stick unless I need to. ;) I'll use it if I need to fashion a field suppressor out of an old sock, a toothpick, and a 12 pack of Bud. ;) 

On another note, does anyone know the best place to procure M118 LR .308 rounds?


----------



## P. Beck (Jan 8, 2009)

100MPH tape is like The Force.

It has a light side and a dark side and it binds the universe together.


----------



## The91Bravo (Jan 8, 2009)

InfantryScout64 said:


> On another note, does anyone know the best place to procure M118 LR .308 rounds?



Yep.

but I cannot say on a public forum


----------



## InfantryScout64 (Jan 16, 2009)

update on the progress so far: Shit, over. I can't find parts in stock ANYWHERE because of Obama being elected! :doh: I ordered everything two weeks ago and there is still no sign or chatter from the company. The goal was to have this project up and finished by now but it looks like she wont be done until the end of this month :'(


----------



## PunchDrunkCasper (Jan 17, 2009)

Damn, very nice. Just wondering how much was that beaut?


----------



## InfantryScout64 (Jan 17, 2009)

PunchDrunkCasper said:


> Damn, very nice. Just wondering how much was that beaut?



I don't want to give a solid number right now because I'm still buying parts. ;) Up to this point though, it's cost me about $3,000


----------



## PunchDrunkCasper (Jan 17, 2009)

lol Damn. I'm still trying to get my feet wet with the whole shooting range, but that one looks like something i'd like to pick up after basic...or whatever they'll have me doing. :uhh:


----------



## InfantryScout64 (Jan 27, 2009)

Alright, she's about 90% complete now. I still need to get the bolt knob put on, switch the floor plate to the HS Precision 10 round magazine adapter, have the barrel threaded, and get a suppressor. Other than that, my boom stick is ready for the prom. 

Here is the "before" picture of the stock Remington 700P





And this is what she looks like now. (excuse the image quality, I can't find my camera at the moment so I had to use my computer's web cam. More pics to come as soon as I locate the little bastard.)





Now all I have to do is find a range... :uhh:


----------



## The91Bravo (Jan 28, 2009)

IS64,

Looks great.  What did your HS magazine adapter cost you?


----------



## x SF med (Jan 28, 2009)

Shoulda gone with the Schmidt-Bender rahter than the Leupold, although Leupold is now an American Company - from Oregon...

Who the hell am I to talk, my Model 70 has a friggin Weaver on it - but it was the right price...  yup, that right price, free.


----------



## InfantryScout64 (Jan 28, 2009)

The91Bravo said:


> IS64,
> 
> Looks great.  What did your HS magazine adapter cost you?




$286.99 shipped.


----------



## InfantryScout64 (Jan 28, 2009)

More pictures:


----------



## RackMaster (Jan 28, 2009)

That is friggin sweet!


----------



## dusty (Feb 19, 2009)

Love my 700.  I'm about 800 rounds away from a new barrel, though.
The .308 is an addictive round.


----------



## HOLLiS (Feb 19, 2009)

InfrantryScout, is the cheek piece a add on?  Looks really nice.


----------



## InfantryScout64 (Feb 19, 2009)

HOLLiS said:


> InfrantryScout, is the cheek piece a add on?  Looks really nice.



The whole stock is from HS precision. Both the butt plate and the cheek piece are are fully adjustable and standard for that particular stock.


----------



## HOLLiS (Feb 20, 2009)

InfantryScout64 said:


> The whole stock is from HS precision. Both the butt plate and the cheek piece are are fully adjustable and standard for that particular stock.



Thanks.   Looks like a great set up.


----------



## InfantryScout64 (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks. I still haven't gotten the chance to put rounds down range though... I'm going to have to drive down to FT. Bragg to get the space necessary to let my girl shine.


----------



## InfantryScout64 (Feb 27, 2009)

Update: I finally received the ten round magazine and baseplate adapter in the mail today. I ordered the part from midway USA on Dec 29th 2008. Obviously the shipping time was NOT impressive to say the least. Unfortunately, shipping time is the least of my worries. 

In order for the baseplate to properly fit the stock, I had to use a file and shave a good portion of material away from my $1000 stock. It was the proper part for my particular rifle, even though the stock had to be modified in order for the magazine release to function. Having to shave my $1000 stock did not give me warm fuzzy feelings, too bad that isn't the worst part either. 

The Midway USA ten round magazine adapter, when fully loaded, takes around 20 - 25 lbs of force to push the bolt forward due to the magazine spring pressing against the rounds. The rounds intern press against the bolt. That is understandable and somewhat expected, only it continues being difficult until you get down to your last three rounds. It is also this spring that causes yet another problem; As you pull the bolt to the rear and begin pushing it forward, as soon as the round clears the feed lips of the magazine, the spring forces the front of it to slam into the top of the breach, creating a dint in the round. As I'm sure most of you know, any imperfections in the bullet itself will cause extremely poor accuracy at long distances. The spring causing the round to slam into the breach also causes the back end of the round to slip out of the bolt and wedge itself underneath it. Not only does this effectively cause you to work the bolt twice for a single round, it could also easily cause an accidental discharge if the bolt is worked hard enough in rapid secession. Correct me if I'm wrong, but I believe one of the purposes of having a ten round magazine is to have a large amount of ammunition if "rapid fire" becomes necessary.    

Basically, DO NOT buy the ten round magazine adapter from Midway USA unless you want the possibility of your rifle blowing up in your face to come with it. 

End of rant.


----------



## The91Bravo (Feb 28, 2009)

IS64,
I believe that component is from Badger Ordinance.  You should contact them to see if this is a 'normal' problem, and what the fix is.  If they tell you 'that is how it works.. I would send it back.

my .02


----------



## Brooklynben (Mar 18, 2009)

That is such a great paint job, I had to come back the thread and see it again.  WELL DONE!  My eyes are green with envy and it has nothing to do with being the day after St. Patrick's Day.


----------



## 08steeda (Mar 18, 2009)

Man I got a woody! That is Fing B-E-A-U-T-I-F-U-L!!!!!

Great job!


----------



## InfantryScout64 (Mar 19, 2009)

Thanks for the kind words, guys. :)


----------



## InfantryScout64 (Apr 13, 2009)

Update: I FINALLY got my baby out to the rage for the first time today!!! The rifle performed exactly as expected, as did the ten round magazine. It will be returned promptly. Eye candy from down range:  

My 25 yard zero:











My buddy:





Me


----------



## InfantryScout64 (Apr 13, 2009)

100 yard group


----------



## arizonaguide (Apr 13, 2009)

Sweet rig! I like the case also. Looks like a pretty decent (indoor?) range. :)
I'm anxious for the future Bragg report.
:cool:


----------



## InfantryScout64 (Apr 13, 2009)

Thanks. It's actually an outdoor range with cinderblock walls and concrete "sound baffles" It was a nice range if I say so myself.


----------



## doorkicker (Apr 14, 2009)

Don't cheat yourself...a group ain't 3 rounds, it's 5 rounds. 

Let's hear the specs of the stick and ammo type.


----------



## Chad (Apr 14, 2009)

InfantryScout64 said:


> 100 yard group



Not bad, for offhand


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Apr 14, 2009)

Chad said:


> Not bad, for offhand



lmao


----------



## arizonaguide (Apr 14, 2009)

Yup, I'm waiting for the Bragg range report. :cool:


----------

